# #9 - Ronald Brautigam - Beethoven - Bagatelles [HIP]



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Hearing the works for the first time. To mark the occasion, I chose fortepiano performances of the various bagatelles instead of a standard grand piano performance. The sound of the fortepiano is just lovely. Like the Harpsichord actually. You either hate them or adore them. I suspect a lot of people to dislike the HIP approach to Beethoven's piano works [The Brautigam cycle is an investment worth considering for historical reasons alone.]

==================================================

I heard the entire disc. While the performance is lovely, fortepiano fatigue might be a real thing. Towards the wee end - after fifty minutes of hearing the instrument - I could see myself growing weary from the sound. Even if only a tad bit.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Listening to it too on TinyChat and it's grand and lovely. Too bad everyone else bailed on it.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3344 said:


> Listening to it too on TinyChat and it's grand and lovely. Too bad everyone else bailed on it.


Such harsh language doesn't suit your womanizing tongue, Albert. They didn't bail. It is quite late in American timezones. They needed their Monday sleep.

We can feature it again tomorrow.


----------

